
What That Election Probability Means - hunglee2
http://flowingdata.com/2016/07/28/what-that-election-probability-means/
======
blackflame7000
"Forecasts are kind of all over the place this far out from November. Plus,
the numbers aren’t especially accurate post-convention."

And Yet it still feels the need for displaying a giant, albeit inaccurate by
their own admission, graphic showing made up stats. Very cool.

